# Multiple Hutch Ideas Needed



## Jayniekinns (Feb 19, 2013)

At the moment I have 2 rabbits, a year old French Lop female and a nearly year old Netherland male. They aren't housed together so I have 2 hutches in my garden at the moment.

My friend has a rabbit she no longer wants, it's currently in an indoor cage all the time and doesn't have a lot of space. She said if I want to I can adopt it from her as she feels it's unfair for the rabbit to be how it is. I'm not sure on the type of rabbit for sure but it is currently 8 months old, a male, and all my partner has told me is it has pointy ears and is not a dwarf and not as large as my lop is at the moment. Sorry it's not a lot to go on.

The problem is that I would be interested in having this rabbit but I don't want another hutch if I can avoid it. My Lop has a 2 floor hutch and a run attached the the front whilst my Netherland has a 2 floor hutch that I can seperate into 2 hutches but I don't feel this would be enough room.

I was wondering if anyone can think of any 'multiple hutch' ideas where I can have the other rabbit as I don't want to put it with my Netherland and I really don't want a 3rd hutch in my garden.

Short of making it an indoor rabbit (which I don't have a lot of room for and I have a dog) I may have to give him a miss if I can't think of any ideas.

Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there any way two of the rabbits can be fixed and bonded?


----------



## Jayniekinns (Feb 20, 2013)

The only one that he could go with is Charlie my Netherland as he's a male (my lop isn't spayed and she's a grump anyways) but I don't want to risk it to be fair. They could easily not bond and it cause further problems, I used to have a lion head with Charlie but he mysteriously died last month (not even a year old) and I don't know if it was something to do with Charlie. That and neither male is neutered and I have no where to put him while they bond.

The hutch does seperate into 2 1 level hutches but I don't think it's fair to keep them both in a 1 level hutch with no run. =/


----------



## EMMIE (Feb 22, 2013)

How are you at building? 
You could build one large hutch but put mesh divides in it. Put the female in the middle divide so that the males and her don't get lonely, and always have a buddy to talk to, but they wont be fighting because they cant get to eachother...

Or
you could get a stack of hutches

But the best thing to do is try to bond your two, if at all possible


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't put the unspayed female next to unneutered males with just mesh as they could easily mate through the mesh.

Sorry i don't know how you'd be able to make a multiple hutch.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 22, 2013)

Can you add a run to your Netherlands hutch? He could be on the bottom with the run and the new rabbit could be on top. You could even put a run on the side and have a ramp from the top for the new rabbit. 

If the hutches you have now have flat roofs, you would build a long hutch and secure it on top of the 2 you have now. If the roofs are not flat, then you may still be able to make it work. 

If you can, building a hutch might be an idea. You would have to make it bigger than a single hutch to accommodate 2 rabbits. While this would make it so you still have 2 hutches, one would be bigger so it would take up some more space.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 22, 2013)

Is it possible, that the hutch with your lop in it, (the two floor one with the run) That you give a rabbit a single floor each, but make it so that there's access to the run from both of the levels, and then either halfway through the day, or day to day you can block off one of the access ways and let one rabbit into the run for the day, then the next day have it so that the other rabbit gets to use the run. That way they're not really losing the space. Hope that makes sense.


----------

